# 5HP briggs throttle hook-up



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an old 130202 briggs 5hp engine that I just assembled from a bucket full of parts. It is going on a tiller so I need to figure out how to rig up the throttle, I guess it is controlled from under the gas tank? This engine has the "Old Pull Choke Carb". I know the newer carbs have a slide control that mounts on side of the carb, but I have not messed with a slide choke in a very long time. Pictures would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is the engine that I am working on


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is where I think I need to add some sort of throttle control. Being that this is going on a tiller, I guess I just need wide open and off?


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I found this motor. Is this the proper way of hooking up for a tiller or is this someone jerry rigging?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The set up in your last photo would work for a constant speed, which would be fine for a tiller. You could use an actual throttle control cable assembly in place of the small piece of wire and then you would be able to control the speed, and if you add a kill switch to your engine then the throttle would also shut the engine off.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

So the picture of the white motor, there is no way to kill the engine other than pulling the plug wire?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes the white engine. The kill switch on the throttle plate shorts out the primary side of the ignition coil. This setup will work on the black engine as well. The kill switch just snaps into the throttle plate and the wire attaches to the switch and to the magnetron coil or the points if your engine is so equipped.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=57375&stc=1&d=1207423594
Eng_Img.JPG


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Since the throttle is held in one position and will never slide down to short the kill switch assembly, how would you kill the engine other than pulling the plug wire. I am trying to find something looks good and is functional. Adding a throttle control on the handle bar is probably the best solution, but i dont have a throttle cable handy. Any other ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess I am really looking for something like this, but I have never seen them on the old style slide choke carbs. Do they have them for the old style?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not that I know of, you could use a simple on/off toggle switch mounted in the blower housing.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

very nice photos explains exactly what your doing nice job there


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, I figured "thinga-ma-jig and watcha-callit" just would not get me a good response. I have decided to take 30yeartech's advice and mount a simple toggle switch. I dont know why I did not think of that, I had it in mind that i need some sorta sliding device to make the switch at the bottom of the gas tank.


----------

